# Where to go this week "HELP" Alum?



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Howdy All...
I was going to go Pymatuning State Park but the sites I want are booked thus I'd like to try Alum Creek State Park. I'll have my 9 year old twins and my 3 yr old with me thus is this a good place to take kids? lots to do?...
I'd like to stay for 4 nights this coming week...
For those who know the camping area and PLEASE advise me where to camp
(what lots)
on the water so I can chum an area and fish from the site:
I only want to camp on the water and will leave tues/wed morn for camp...

Hey if anyone has another idea on where to go let me know!!!

Also --->Ak<--- PLEASE stop in and or anybody for that matter and say "HI"
I'll be camped under my name, Clyde J. Burrie Jr

THANKS in advance!!!


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Clyde,

Not sure if there are water campsites at Alum. Can't really remember.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

yes..there are several good campsite right by the water..but if you want to fish from it, there might be only a few..there's a site that sits right next to an old beach..i caught some fish from in there also..i dont remember the lot number..its one of the premium site..
as far as kids goes, they have a playground in there..the mall is right up the street..
i can't make it because im heading to eagle creek to campout..otherwise i would join ya..


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Does Eagle Creek have Electric? I'll have a 3 yr old daughter who will need a heater in the tent... Is there a website for them??
THANKS!!!
Clyde


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Eagle Creek Marina Off U.S. 52 (392-4989), 3017 Government Ramp -- Ramp, Camping, Docks, Gas

Give em a call. Not sure of the area code, but I imagine 513 or something?


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

is this them:
http://www.eaglecreek1.com/index2.htm


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

I believe that is it. On Eagle Creek in Ripley


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Looks like we'll head out today and look at Alum and then decide between there and Pymatuning... Ripley just a little far for us to drive to with the little one...
THANKS


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Eagle Creek will be the place to be this weekend and I'm sure Ak will be there REALLY early in the week to start the campaign. You are pretty much garanteed fish of the bank there. It might not be carp, but you will be catching on carp rigs. Last year I caught a few channels to start then the carp started moving and the buffulo picked way up.

Eagle creek a good place to camp on the bank and fish. There is electric and I advise you to bring a couple long extension cords and maybe a fan as shade is limited. The website posted above is the place that the pig roast will be at on saturday. There is surely going to be a lot of people and even more food at this event (not to mention the breakfast pizza). If you make it down to ripley I'll drop my pod off for you to use while I'm not there (that way you can fish into the wee hours of the morning whithout worrying about losing a pole or fish, but you still do have to get out of the tent  ).

Ak I have Fri, Sat & Sun off and I hope to at least stop by. WHen are you heading down? I need to get some fishing in while I still can  Get the phone number for the restaurant and I'll try to get a pizza on the way down.

Almost forgot... The Ripley Weather Report


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm already down here relaxin' to the max..


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh Man,

Ak is already at the library, hey keep the corn down this year I don't want to hit it with my lower unit, looking forward to the trip, Lynn and I will have a new tent to set up so you guys can give us more lessons again this year, we borrowed Larry's last year.

Catking,
Bringing cupcakes for the gang on Saturday...............Doc


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

doc..  im sure your lower unit will be draggin a bit this weekend, as i planned on making myself a lil'corn island out there..  i'm hoping for more water in the creek..it looks sad at the moment.. 
the librarian here loves me..


----------

